# Max Yield for 4 1000W HPS OG KUSH



## kushciy (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking for feedback guys. Was a grower for 3 years, took some time off and im back on. Ill give yall a quick rundown on my setup and i welcome any feedback or comments that you can give to improve the system.
I will post pics as well, i am on week 3 of flowering. 

the room is approximately 10x10x8 
i have 1 table that is 10x4 (or 4x10 sorry im not good w measurements lol...tru stoner) and 1 table that is 4x4

under the 10x4 i have 3 1000w HPS with 9 healthy plants under each one. on the 4x4 i have 14 plants. 
Im trying to experiment with the # of plants per light to see if i get better/worse yield w relation to plant count.
Running a 25,000 btu Wall Unit AC thts framed in the closet and vented through the attic.
The whole room is wrapped in IR Reflective insulation.
ALL OG KUSH! which i ve heard is not the greatest yielder.
I am using CO2 During the 12 hour LIGHT cycle at 1300-1500 ppm.
Using SVA and SVB as main Nutes as well as VitaMax, Sweet, Monster Bloom, Hygrozyme, Diamond Nectar. 
My PPM for nutes utilizes the "rainbow" feeding cycle and start at week 1 of flowering at 1200ppm thn week 2 1300ppm week 3 1400ppm week 4 1500 ppm week 5 1500 ppm week 6 1400 ppm week 7 1300 ppm and FLUSHING with Final Flush and Water Week 8
ALSO I used Phosphoload at Week 3 to stop Vertical growth and induce heavier flowers. Also Week6 i will be giving them Gravity to get denser flowers.
so far they are looking goood.
I am shooting for 1.5 Lbs of dried bud per light .... hoping for maybe 2 lbs ... that would make me happy LOL...so please LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...any FEEDBACK AS TO INCREASING THE YIELD IS HIGHLY APPRECIATED
1 LOVE AND KEEP YOUR SPLIFFS LIT AND TIGHTLY PACKED WITH THE FINEST KUSH


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

If you actually know what you're doing then that goal is easily doable, but I'm unfamiliar with the strain personally.. Those nute ppms seem awfully damn high, although I don't know what that brand is, and some brands read higher than others at effective strength.. Still I find its best to let the plant tell me how much to feed, rather than me force them to eat what I give them.. I'm also extremely skeptical of any claims made regarding all these bud growth enhancers.. 
And the ~6kW power consumption would worry me, that would work out to well more than 2000kWh/month on the grow room alone during 12/12.. Instant increases in usage like that could get noticed..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

its really not that much power the way i understand it if all the ballasts are run in2 220/240 .....cuts the amperage in half...can run 4 1000watts lamps off a 30amp 220 breaker. like butter baby


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

But P=IV.. That is, power = current*voltage.. The only advantage higher voltage gives is in line/ballast loss, because as you said current is lower.. Thats why power transmission lines run at HV and are stepped down at the destination.. There is no cheating that damn first law of thermodynamics..
I'm not concerned with the line loss, I'd just be worried of the power usage flags if his bill jumps by 2000kWh/month instantly..


----------



## hectorius (Jun 7, 2009)

og kush is hard to grow if you dont know the right formula for it. Like many strains formulas have been made for specific strains. 1.5 per light will be hard using a horizontal growing method for og kush, not impossible but hard. Co2 would be a must 1 to 1 ratio to food ppm plus the whole advanced line up. Its not a heavy feeder but can tolerate high ppms at certain times. id try for a pound dried per light and dont get your hopes up but if you do better then nice work.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 7, 2009)

hectorius said:


> og kush is hard to grow if you dont know the right formula for it. Like many strains formulas have been made for specific strains. 1.5 per light will be hard using a horizontal growing method for og kush, not impossible but hard. Co2 would be a must 1 to 1 ratio to food ppm plus the whole advanced line up. Its not a heavy feeder but can tolerate high ppms at certain times. id try for a pound dried per light and dont get your hopes up but if you do better then nice work.


Word of advice, just learn to grow plants.. Fuck the brainwashing the guy at the hydro store put you through!


----------



## kushciy (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol..i hear you,,,,they guys at the hydroshop if it was up 2 them would have you ewalk out with 1 bottle of every nute tht he has. I had grown OG Kush before but best results i had was 1.75 lbs a light and only happened a few times. My ususal pull was 1.25-1.50 a light. Really wanna break thru and find the formula to get 2. I been hearing a lot about vertical setups and is the hype really true that yields are Double and even TRIPLE of horizontal grows?


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

ive seen 3 a light dialed in, dirt,perfect room.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 8, 2009)

im hearing 6 per thousand with the omega fucking crazy too bad its so heavy and expensive.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 8, 2009)

Gotta remember what light-movers can accomplish..


----------

